# My badge fell off !!



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Can i have another pleeeeeeease !

karen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... 69c142ef32


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought you were selling your TT od have you decided togive me the NIssan


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I thought you were selling your TT od have you decided togive me the NIssan


Ha Ha.......Not selling yet, cos i havn't made my mind up yet, still neeed a badge though.
The Nissan has to be taken in at 1,000 miles to be optimized, so as yet have not taken over 4,000 revs, i am waiting till this is done and i can thrash it around a little then i will decide :wink:

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sure
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... 69c142ef32


isn't it free for old timers then ??  :roll:

karen


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have a spare! pm me your address and ill send it off on friday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

X4RCN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sure
> ...


Karen whats your membership number?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Gosh now your asking......i have no idea do you?? i have a little sticker somewhere.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

log in at http://www.ttoc.co.uk and you will see your details.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> The Nissan has to be taken in at 1,000 miles to be optimized


Good... :lol:










Cheers

rich


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> log in at http://www.ttoc.co.uk and you will see your details.


Tried both my email addresses both are not recognised. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it in the name you posted on the other thread ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen you need to re-new your membership... if you do we might pop one in your membership pack


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Karen you need to re-new your membership... if you do we might pop one in your membership pack


oooohhhhh!!! you have to renew it do you....ahhh :roll: 
 
karen


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

X4RCN said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Karen you need to re-new your membership... if you do we might pop one in your membership pack
> ...


I'm afraid so 

Your membership actually expired over a year and a half ago.  :lol:

I've updated your email address to the one you use on here, and sent you out a new password.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why is there not a membership renewal reminder? Ive never had one! I missed over a years membership due to this! Am i not allowed to send karen the spare badge???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> why is there not a membership renewal reminder?


There is...

You get a letter with your last issue of absoluTTe explaining you have come to the end of your subscription. Then you get one or two follow up emails if you've not renewed after a couple of weeks to remind you.

Obviously thats all been implemented in the last year since the new committee has been in place...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> why is there not a membership renewal reminder? Ive never had one! I missed over a years membership due to this! Am i not allowed to send karen the spare badge???


Kammy, we DELIBERATELY didnt send you a reminder! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Karen why not go nuts and splash out, treat yourself to an enamel badge!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > why is there not a membership renewal reminder? Ive never had one! I missed over a years membership due to this! Am i not allowed to send karen the spare badge???
> ...


thought as much :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

karen, badge will be in the post tomorrow but no idea when you will receive it :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> karen, badge will be in the post tomorrow but no idea when you will receive it :roll:


Kammy, you flirt! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > karen, badge will be in the post tomorrow but no idea when you will receive it :roll:
> ...


I still didnt get her number :lol:

hope she get the badge etc ok though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I still can't believe the cheek of a non member wanting a free badge


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

and a window sticker


----------

